# Shimano Deore Kurbelgarnitur MT 511-1, 1 x 12 Gänge mit Kettenblatt 32 Zähne



## HeikeK (2. Januar 2021)

Vom gleichen Rad wie der Schalthebel:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/164621566002


----------

